# Props I made at the MNT



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just wanted to post a couple of pics of the props i made at the MNT.I have to finish my pop up prop, his skin slid away from his teeth, but here is how it looks so far.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*Looks great!!!*

and the little mermaid cup makes it extra scary.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Turtle is that Panty Hose you used to make the skin????? I had the same problem with the hose slipping away. What I did was use a few straight pins to hold it in postion and then latexed over it. The other thing to remember is always make sure you have wet latex under the hose before applying latex over the top.
Looks good, Glad you had fun.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job there turtle. I am going to put the stack'o skulls candle holder on my list of things to do. And has far as the panty hose goes, when i used them on my bluckys to corpse them I just put them on and latexed over the top with out putting latex on first and didnt seem to have a slippage problem. I have seen black panty hose used to good effect too. I must admit I like to look around at the background stuff in the photos to see what stuff is laying around.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great job T!! did ya guys get any videos? got any ideas where your going to use him?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was thinking next to my front door in a flower barrel thingy..so i can scare my mailman...LOL. Yeah i know the little mermaid is spooky huh??? Im just going to try to slide the nylon back down and relatex it. If it works awesome, if not ill just paint htat area black.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

looks really good T.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice job T. on both the head and the candle skulls.
guess you had a good time at the MNT...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, yes Lilly i did...was it obvious??


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job T!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Turtle,
if the lip is bothering you, just cut a small piece of pantyhose from the bottom of the neck and latex in where you want it. You said you were going to put another coat of latex over him, anyway.....really ez to fix it up! You spent way too much time on those nasty, nasty teeth to not be happy with the lip! LOL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks real good! Very creative!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH yeah, i forgot about that dave...Thanks. And yes i do over obsess on little stuff. Thanks to all of you for your positive comments. It was my first attempt and imo turned out quite well. THANKS DAVE!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job Turtle. Looks like you had a very productive day, and a great time as well.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I dunno, I sorta like the teeth and lips the way they are. He looks very jovial and happy, in a kinda undeadishly demented kinda way.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good, turtle. 

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys i appreciate the positive comments


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay i fixed the lip and added a few touches to it. What do ya think?










Okay is it me or does this guy remind ya of that skinny creepy dude in Poltergiest II??










My son loved this thing


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very Nice Turtle! I like the straw hat, too.......very "children of the corn"

Looks alot better with the top lip.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice turtle....looks like there's a couple of your props in that last pic.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks great Turtle! Is that your son? Cute kid with a great smile.


----------

